# Bridge building



## VintageMike (Jan 26, 2018)

I ride my side by side with a large group of people in Michigan's Upper Peninsula and we occasionally go down a particular trail to get to certain place and it's really the only one that will get us there. On this trail, a nasty, boggy spot about 30 feet long has been filled so to speak with downed trees and an occasional milled board- kinda just thrown in there to make riding across it nerve wracking at best. There are all kinds of downed trees and I have a large saw and a mill is on the way. Would any type of non treated pine work for beams to go across it? Also, is there any coating that would extend the life of the beams to 10-15 years?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jan 30, 2018)

If you slowly drive around northern Michigans back country gravel roads you will incounter many a road with logs laid in boggy areas to make them passable. The were commonly named pole roads (corduroy)there is one such road near Cadillac Michigan off west M 55 goes around lake Mitchel. North of Evart Michigan 80th Ave north of town after 15 mile road just pass the saw mill there is another. This one I know is very old as I grew upo in the area and am 71 years old now and it is still there.

Many to the poles were cedars cut in other areas and brought to where they were needed.

 Al


----------



## Oldengr (Jan 31, 2018)

You could use any type of wood for beams but the problem will be how long they will last. Pressure treated lumber is usually southern yellow pine. But the treatment is throughout the wood. Any type treatment you put on would only be on the outside. I would just use the downed trees in the area to get a good base and then either put gravel over the base or put some milled lumber on top.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 4, 2018)

Oldengr said:


> You could use any type of wood for beams but the problem will be how long they will last. Pressure treated lumber is usually southern yellow pine. But the treatment is throughout the wood. Any type treatment you put on would only be on the outside. I would just use the downed trees in the area to get a good base and then either put gravel over the base or put some milled lumber on top.


Yup. 
And treat the ends when cut!!


----------

